# Replacing shower parts?



## WestBentley (Mar 1, 2007)

I was wondering how easy or hard it would be to replace things like the drain cover, or the spout (where it comes out if you want a bath instead), or drain switch in a one piece plastic tub?  They are rusty and dingy, so I was hoping to get shiny new pieces.

Also, what about replacing the metal bars in the tubs that are along the walls.. is that easy or even possible?


----------



## glennjanie (Mar 1, 2007)

The tub drain and overflow come in 5 or 6 peices and, once you take the old one out, it is relatively easy to install the new one.

If those bars were installed at the factory, it will be a big deal. You may want to get a regular surface mounted grab bar, cut the old ones off flush and get a plastic plug to put in the holes.
Glenn


----------



## LeoDLion (Mar 9, 2007)

The spout is screwed in. You can remove by turning it counterclockwise. When installing the new one, cover the spout with a rag to prevent scratching the shiny surface.


----------

